# otter web browser



## wolffnx (Aug 30, 2017)

what do you think guys? i have using it for 6 days aprox and i like it.
Is quite promising, and this in active development


----------



## Beastie (Aug 30, 2017)

It has come a long way since its inception and has a lot of potential. A great browser, and for me, the only possible replacement for Opera.


----------

